
The Nature of Code – evolutionary and emergent properties of nature in code - disposedtrolley
https://natureofcode.com/
======
Dangeranger
Daniel Shiffman is the creator of The Coding Train, which is one of the most
wonderful places to learn programming using the Processing JavaScript library
P5.js

You can see his extensive catalogue of lessons here[0].

[0]
[https://thecodingtrain.com/CodingChallenges/](https://thecodingtrain.com/CodingChallenges/)

------
tsp
It's quite old already (from 2012), but still relevant, especially for
creative coders.

For everybody who does not know the author—Daniel Shiffman—do yourself a
favour and have a look at his Youtube tutorials.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvjgXvBlbQiydffZU7m1_aw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvjgXvBlbQiydffZU7m1_aw)

------
0xb100db1ade
This book got me interested in physics and AI.

A full, pleasurable year of my programming life was inspired by this book. And
what I learned from the physics part of the book made high school physics a
piece of cake.

Thank you, Daniel Shiffman

------
eldavojohn
This is a very great book for people who want to get started coding for free.

I both kickstarted and reviewed this book on Slashdot back when it came out.
[https://books.slashdot.org/story/13/01/09/160246/book-
review...](https://books.slashdot.org/story/13/01/09/160246/book-review-the-
nature-of-code)

The author is an awesome guy and accepts all errata with nothing but positive
gratitude!

------
RenRav
Link got slashdotted? Having trouble loading content across my handheld.

~~~
nielsbot
Worked for me just now FWIW

------
jhayward
This is an advertisement for a book. I see nothing of interest that could be
discussed in the blurb.

~~~
boothead
You can read the whole book for free online:
[https://natureofcode.com/book/](https://natureofcode.com/book/)

Which I highly recommend - it's great! :-)

